# Hybrid Imperial Guard?



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

So I was looking through my codex and thinking what units to buy for my imperial guard and wondered if using a hybrid army with mechanized elements backed up by blobed squads would be effective? Mainly I am looking for units to take and how to maximize their effectiveness with a hybrid list. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

LR Demolishers with 20 man infantry squads and a commissar with them are good. Obviously the infantry walks in front of the Tank as it advances. You can do the same thing with LRBT's as well.

On the other hand, making Artillery batteries with blobbed squads is good too, just make sure the squads have enough firepower to kill advancing MEQs and tanks (LCs, Autocannons, HBs...)


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I'm more of a Gun line person my self and rarely have to move any of my men however i think that a mech/foot hybrid is good (i use one).
You mainly want some ranged power such as lascannon Infantry swuads, Mortar Commands, Autocannon Heavy teams and Ratlings at basic form. You then supplement them with Leman Russ's (of any type really), Basalisk/Medusa, Mandicore's and the like. you should never really need to move other than objective grabbing so you won't need Valkaries or Chimeras at all


----------



## ElCheezus (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually just posted a list for hybrid IG at 1500. One of my tempted revisions is a Demolisher, but I'd actually have my vehicles out front most of the time, unless there was something for the blobs to handle. Check it out and let me know what you think.

I opted away from artillery. If you run blobs and play them aggressively like I think you ought, then stray shots from your artillery could end up killing more of your guys than the opponent does. I'm all for throwing guardmen bodies at an enemy, but I want them to do the killing, not me. If you run artillery and long range firepower, I think you need enough of it to guarantee the oponent comes to you, so you don't have to wade into your own firepower. The problem then is that fast armies like DEldar or BA will get into your minimum ranges too quickly. I dunno, I'm basically just undecided on artillery I guess.


----------



## Hail to the Emporer! (Feb 25, 2011)

I find that en-mass infantry can take on most deep-strike armies.
Just today I played against a terminator-based Space Marine army (Lysander, 3 terminator squads, dreadnaught).
End score (kill points):
Imperial guard: 4
Space Marines: 1
I just bombed his guys with lasguns and Battle Cannons as soon as they came on (not to mention the sergeant who killed a Storm-shield termi with his laspistol, then killed another in close-combat).
Just swamp them with troops, and a couple of hard-to-crack Tanks.


----------

